# NZ-studies-part time jobs



## dulans

Hi All,
I am Dulan from Sri Lanka. I am thinking of moving to Christchurch, NZ in February 2019. And honestly, I don't have any idea about the parttime jobs in NZ. Can anyone help me with that plz?


----------



## escapedtonz

What would you like to know ?


----------



## dulans

Actually I have heard it's really difficult to find part time jobs in Christchurch. I just wanna know whether it's true or not.Because population is less in Christchurch compared to Auckland.That's why I'm wondering whether I'll be able to find some work there


----------



## bali_suruchi

dulans said:


> Hi All,
> I am Dulan from Sri Lanka. I am thinking of moving to Christchurch, NZ in February 2019. And honestly, I don't have any idea about the parttime jobs in NZ. Can anyone help me with that plz?


*Paid Internship Program* related to your studies would be a great idea.


----------



## pramudith

dulans said:


> Hi All,
> I am Dulan from Sri Lanka. I am thinking of moving to Christchurch, NZ in February 2019. And honestly, I don't have any idea about the parttime jobs in NZ. Can anyone help me with that plz?


Hi Dulan,

I'm Pramudith and from Sri Lanka too. Are you planning to move to NZ on student visa or work permit (PR)?


----------

